# TOBACCO ROAD, The latest Malaysian collection to join the TFM family



## TFM (2/7/20)

Each one shot is carefully crafted to bring the nostalgia of all the major brands for you to enjoy.




Visit our website 

www.theflavourmill.co.za

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (2/7/20)

TFM said:


> Each one shot is carefully crafted to bring the nostalgia of all the major brands for you to enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 199994
> 
> ...


I almost tried one of these bad boys, but happy with the purchase I made.
There's always next time!


----------



## Flitz (5/7/20)

Thanks @TFM ! Trying your new Camel mix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/7/20)

Flitz said:


> Thanks @TFM ! Trying your new Camel mix


Is it good? Sadly they were out of Stuyvesant red but I've ordered Winston for the hubby. I personally hate tobacco flavors so I was very glad to find something I don't have to mix and test!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mzr (9/7/20)

Need to get some to mix for my aunts who I am trying to get to vaping and away from the stinkies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/7/20)

Flitz said:


> Thanks @TFM ! Trying your new Camel mix


Feedback would be appreciated when you're ready please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TFM (10/7/20)

Good day guys,

So glad to see there is so much feedback.

Just want to let you know that we did not expect Tobacco Road to do so well. We have ordered bulk, it's been paid for and we are waiting for our shipment. As soon as we have it I will update you.

Would love to know if there is any other brand tobacco you would like to see in this range?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (10/7/20)

Hubby would probably like Pall Mall red, but if you're getting In stuyvesant again that would do him. If it goes well some menthol brand would be great to try convince my mother to give up smoking. Stuyvesant green or the like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/7/20)

TFM said:


> Good day guys,
> 
> So glad to see there is so much feedback.
> 
> ...



Not sure about a brand name ,but Cavendish pipe tobacco would be AWESOME thanks @TFM 
One shot or a concentrate that can add the Cavendish to a recipe please.


----------



## M.Adhir (13/7/20)

Hi there @TFM 

Any chance you will be restocking tobacco road oneshots anytime soon?

Was looking for marlboro, stuyvesant, camel among others..

will grab a few different ones to try, please let me know

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Not sure about a brand name ,but Cavendish pipe tobacco would be AWESOME thanks @TFM
> One shot or a concentrate that can add the Cavendish to a recipe please.


I see you have a few stocked up.


----------



## TFM (15/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Hi there @TFM
> 
> Any chance you will be restocking tobacco road oneshots anytime soon?
> 
> ...



Hi there,

We are waiting for our shipment  

Will post an update as soon as it arrives

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/20)

@M.Adhir and @Resistance 

If you guys have tried or try these out - pleez can you leave some notes in the reviews section. I am keen to hear what you think.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/7/20)

Any chance of a _Rhum & Maple pipe tobacco_ type concentrate or one-shot?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (15/7/20)

Silver said:


> @M.Adhir and @Resistance
> 
> If you guys have tried or try these out - pleez can you leave some notes in the reviews section. I am keen to hear what you think.



Waiting for them to get stock of some of the ones which are currently sold out.
Will share feedback as soon as i have them in hand.
Want to try some 6mg 70/30 and 12mg 55/45 . or maybe even a salt variant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/7/20)

TFM said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are waiting for our shipment
> 
> Will post an update as soon as it arrives


Will check your site over the weekend. Really want to try Lucky Strike shot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (16/7/20)

My husband, the man of many words... Its great it tastes like a smoke.
Haha sorry guys, but if it was kuk he would certainly let me know so thats a thumbs up from him (Winston flavor)

Id give you my notes but if I wanted to smoke tobacco Id smoke a stuyvesant green, I hate tobacco vapes and when I smoked I only smoked my brand haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TFM (22/7/20)

Hey guys! 

AWESOME NEWS! 

Tobacco Road is back in stock 

You can place your orders

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir (22/7/20)

TFM said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> AWESOME NEWS!
> 
> ...



I've ordered a couple now to try. Will do maybe 30ml at 70/30 in 6mg. 30ml 70/30 3mg. and the balance to go into a 55/45 12mg or 15mg MTL mix.

 Peter Stuyvesant
 Marlboro Red
 Marlboro Black Merle
 Lucky Strike
 Kent
 John Player Special
 Dunhill
 Chesterfield
 Camel
 Benson & Hedges

Will post feedback after i get to mixing them and a week or so of steep time @Silver.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (22/7/20)

Many thanks @M.Adhir 

Am looking forward to hearing your feedback!!

I saw that my old brand (Rothmans Blue) was sold out. Lol.
Maybe they didnt reorder that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (22/7/20)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @M.Adhir
> 
> Am looking forward to hearing your feedback!!
> 
> ...



My old neighbour used to smoke Rothmans blue when we were growing up. 
Used to ask his wife to get him a cig while he was on the bog. 
A couple times I was brave and lit it up and took a few puffs and then passed it to him.

Strong cig that. Needed to be on the bog while smoking it lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (22/7/20)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @M.Adhir
> 
> Am looking forward to hearing your feedback!!
> 
> ...



Also not sure what I was thinking buying 10 cigarette one shots. But that said, let's call it an experiment.

Been feeling the urge to light up a cig again recently but maybe this will address at least some of the urge.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/7/20)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @M.Adhir
> 
> Am looking forward to hearing your feedback!!
> I saw that my old brand (Rothmans Blue) was sold out. Lol.
> Maybe they didnt reorder that


Rothmans blue and lucky strike and if I couldn't find either camel black.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Also not sure what I was thinking buying 10 cigarette one shots. But that said, let's call it an experiment.
> 
> Been feeling the urge to light up a cig again recently but maybe this will address at least some of the urge.


Awaiting confirmation to check out myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (22/7/20)

also keen to hear the verdict

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TFM (23/7/20)

Even us  

Can't wait for the verdict

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/7/20)

Dammit, if only not for lockdown cashfow, Black cavendish, Camel and Marlboro Red, maybe I should just close me eyes and take the plunge

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/8/20)

Marlboro blue ice is calling out

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (16/8/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Dammit, if only not for lockdown cashfow, Black cavendish, Camel and Marlboro Red, maybe I should just close me eyes and take the plunge



I was working the latter part of level3 lockdown and taking the plunge will still send me plummeting.
So I'll take my time to walk down.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cornelius (3/9/20)

@TFM why is this unavailable on the site? Says page not found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TFM (4/9/20)

Cornelius said:


> @TFM why is this unavailable on the site? Says page not found.



Hi there,

Tobacco Road will be back on the website on Monday, we apologise for any inconvenience.

I can, however help with placing manual orders today.

Just give me a call on 087 460 0233

Regards,
Marianco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TFM (10/9/20)

Hello guys! 

Tobacco Road can be found on our website again  

https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/tobacco-road-tr/Tobacco-Road


----------

